# Senko creature baits



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Threw everything I could think of and couldn't get a bite. Tied on a senko creature bait and started catching fish. Problem is you go through alot of expensive bait. They were liking the senko grub I threw too, after I ran out of the creature baits. They really hold on to the senkos.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fish couldn't get enough of my hula grub yesterday....went thorough a 10 pack in a couple trips...expensive

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

